# Univega  Viva Touring



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2019)

Let me preface this by saying that this bike was shown a few weeks ago with other bikes I had purchased when I got it. Here it is all cleaned up.

The story is, I was on my way to purchase a couple of Schwinn's when I saw a bicycle wheel sticking out behind some garbage cans. I drove by, slowing down to get a look at the bike that was upside down. I saw a rear rack and figured it might be something decent, so I got to the next corner and parked the car. 
I was shocked at what I saw. Missing only a pedal (_how the heck did that happen?_), I picked it up and saw what it was...and in my size frame! Even the original Univega tires were on it, and not that dry either. The bike was 100% original and JUST brought to the curb, because as I was initially approaching it, a woman was still bringing boxes to the curb. Talk about timing!

I've replaced the tires and tubes with new ones, and put on a pair of pedals I had. Overall, the bike was pretty clean and barely used from the look of it. And I love the striping around the lugs. Front wheel is barely out of round and the bike tracks straight. Italia leather saddle is soft and pliable, and overall the bike appears to have been kept all these years in a climate controlled environment.

_The Bike Magnet strikes once again, lol!_

_































































_


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2019)

Now that it's posted and the pics are large, I see some wax I didn't remove! Need to take care of that...


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2019)

why would anyone throw that away?


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why would anyone throw that away?




Crazy, right? Maybe because they lost a pedal, as stupid as that sounds, and figured the bike was old anyway. Who knows...


----------



## dweenk (Apr 14, 2019)

The frame construction looks a lot like the Nishiki Cresta and Riviera GT models of that time. Nice find.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 14, 2019)

now that I think about it I got a free Univega about 25 years ago. a guy came by the body shop my buddy owned ans asked if he could toss it in the dumpster. all Shimano 600..the bike probably from 1980 or so. absolutely nothing wrong with it. I put upright bars on it and rode it quite a bit.


----------



## harpon (Apr 14, 2019)

The Golden Years for consumer lightweights. nice.


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 14, 2019)

Very nice tourer very similar to my 1983 Miyata 610


----------



## HARPO (Apr 15, 2019)

I do want to change out the foam grips, though, for some nice tape along with possibly a more comfortable saddle.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 15, 2019)

This 1985 model shows an 18 speed, so I'm assuming mine is a bit earlier...


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 15, 2019)

I am obsessed with the Brooks padded 3m bar tape take looks like leather from distance but isn't and is super comfy on long hauls.


----------



## juvela (Apr 15, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Very nice tourer very similar to my 1983 Miyata 610
> View attachment 980812




------


"attsa no acci-denta"

------


----------



## HARPO (Apr 17, 2019)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> 
> "attsa no acci-denta"
> ...




Yup...it was _meant to be! _


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2019)

Great job on the clean up, Harpo!  Looks like the shop it came from is still in business.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 18, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Very nice tourer very similar to my 1983 Miyata 610
> View attachment 980812



this is correct - Univega were built by Miyata. 
I like those compact bars

pretty amazing find, but gotta wonder if it was in a garbage can because someone stole and ditched it


----------



## HARPO (Apr 20, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> this is correct - Univega were built by Miyata.
> I like those compact bars
> 
> pretty amazing find, but gotta wonder if it was in a garbage can because someone stole and ditched it




The woman was still bringing boxes out to the curb when I happened upon it. As she was walking back up her driveway was when I took it, so she was probably perplexed if she came back and saw it was gone, lol.


----------



## OldsNew (May 12, 2019)

Sven said:


> Great job on the clean up, Harpo!  Looks like the shop it came from is still in business.
> View attachment 982423View attachment 982424



That's my neck of the woods....have a few bikes sporting that badge


----------



## HARPO (May 13, 2019)

OldsNew said:


> That's my neck of the woods....have a few bikes sporting that badge




Nice...another Long Islander on the Forums!

Fred


----------

